# Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!



## phila_delphia (24. April 2013)

*Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Liebe Mitglieder des Forum!

Ich bin selbst oft im Notebookteil des Forum unterwegs. Immer wieder sehe ich dabei Anfragen, die ungefähr lauten: Ich suche ein Notebook für XXX Euro... Genau wie viele andere (die sich sicher noch besser auskennen als ich) beantworte ich diese Fragen gerne. Dennoch dachte ich, es wäre nicht schlecht ein paar grundsätzliche Hinweise zu geben. Wenn Ihr meint, dass ich etwas vergessen habe oder besser machen kann, dann vermerkt es unten und ich übernehme es - nach Prüfung - in den Startpost.


*0.)* *Was ihr wollt:* Bitte schreibt in Euren Thread genau, was ihr euch für eine Notebook vorstellt: Was soll es kosten? Wie groß darf es sein (Zoll)? Was soll es wiegen? Muss es mobil sein? Wofür wird es verwendet? Welche Größe soll das Display haben... Je deutlicher ihr eure Vorstellungen eingrenzt, desto eher kann Euch geholfen werden. Haltet Euch dafür, zum Beispiel, an die folgende _(Dank an user "skyscraper") _Vorlage:

Budget:
Anwendungsbereich:
Bildschirmgröße:
Bildschirmauflösung:
Glare/Matt:
Akkulaufzeit:
Gewicht:
Besondere Anforderungen:


_*1.)*_ *Nutzt die Suchfunktion:* Oft werden Fragen zu Notebooks in ähnlichen Preisklassen (500€ / 750€ / 1000€ sowie "Gaming") häufiger gestellt. Da sich auf dem Notebookmarkt nicht alle paar Tage eine Veränderung ergibt, lohnt es sich, die Suchfunktion zu nutzen. So kommt man schneller an die gewünschten Ergebnisse.


*2.)* *Ein schneller Überblick*: Wenn ihr an einer generellen Rangliste für _unterschiedliche Notebookkategorien_ interessiert seit, dann schaut einmal hier Eigene Testberichte - Notebookcheck.com Tests nach. Am rechten Rand findet ihr die Top 10 der verschiedenen Notebook Kategorien. Auf Hinweis von _user "Romand40" (Danke!) _verlinke ich hier einige Überblicksartikel. Gleichzeitig weise ich darauf hin, dass auch diese euch eine intensive Beschäftigung mit der Materie nicht abnehmen. Und gerade was die Ergebnisse von "Konfiguratoren" oder "Notebookfindern" angeht wäre ich immer vorsichtig! So finden Sie das optimale Notebook (Stand 04/13) / Interaktive Kaufberatung: Notebooks


*3.)* *Vergleich einzelner Notebook-Komponenten*: Manchmal sieht man ein Angebot für ein Notebook und fragt sich, wie gut die verbauten Komponenten sind. Es kann auch sein, dass Ihr Euch Euer Notebook ganz und gar selbst zusammenstellen wollt und dazu Informationen benötigt. Gute Dienste leisten hier die folgenden Seiten: Vergleich mobiler Grafikkarten - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ und Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ Hier könnt ihr Euch ganz grundsätzlich über die Leistung der im Notebook verbauten Komponenten (GPU und CPU) informieren. Wer einfach wissen will welche mobile Karte wie viele FPS in welchem Spiel bringt, der schaut hier nach: Leisungstübersicht mobiler Grafikkarten.

Gerade wenn ihr das Notebook nach der Leistung aussuchen mögt (und speziell, wenn das NB mehr oder minder gamingfähig sein soll), lohnt sich ein Blick in die genannte GPU Vergleichsliste. Bei jeder Grafikkarte wird hierbei nicht nur die Leistung in Form von (Spiele-)Benchmarks angegeben. _Jedes einzelne Ergebnis(!) lässt sich anklicken, woraufhin jeweils das gesamte Testsystem angezeigt wird._ _So erhält man rasch einen Überblick über ganz unterschiedliche Systeme und deren Leistung._


*4.)* *Die Tastatur*: Scheinbar nebensächlich, aber letztlich extrem wichtig: Eine gute Tastatur ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Egal ob das Gerät zum Arbeiten oder zu Spielen gedacht ist. Ihr solltet grundsätzlich darauf achten, dass die Tastatur steif ist und die Tasten einen ordentlichen Druckpunkt haben...

Ich war anlässlich der Erstellung dieses Threads in einem bekannten Elektrosupermarkt um auf ein paar (über 30 um genau zu sein) Tastaturen zu klimpern... Dabei habe ich gemerkt, dass generalisierte Hinweise zur Tastatur - gerade bei günstigen Notebooks kaum zu geben sind. Egal ob Acer, Asus, Samsung, Toshiba..., - _kein Hersteller bietet durch die Bank gute Tastaturen an_. In der Regel fühlt sich die Bedienung egal ob "Chiclet"* oder "normal" schwammig und unpräzise an. Oft gibt beim Drücken einer einzelnen Taste das ganze Keyboard leicht nach. _Aus dieser Sicht kann ich nur dazu raten, die Tastaturen vor dem Kauf zu testen_.

Am ehesten kann ich hinsichtlich der Tastatur die "Terra" Notebooks der Wortmann AG empfehlen, da diese in der Regel auf Clevo Barebones aufgebaut sind und damit über hochwertige Keyboarads verfügen. Dies gilt sogar für das günstigste Einsteigermodel: WORTMANN AG Wortmann TERRA Mobile 1512 - 39.6 cm - C: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


*5.)* *Das Display *(_Dank an user "Alex555"_): Grundsätzlich unterscheidet man zwischen matten (auch als "non glare" bezeichneten) und spiegelnden ("glare") Displays. Bis vor einiger Zeit gab es - es sei denn man suchte gezielt danach - vor allem Notebooks mit spiegelnden Oberfläche zu kaufen. Wohl schon alleine deshalb, weil diese deutlich edler aussieht. In letzter Zeit findet man dankbarer Weise wieder häufiger non-glare Displays (Ich persönlich würde immer zu letzterem greifen). _Vergleicht die Abbildung unten._ In der letzen Zeit sind neben den standart TN Panels auch die verstärkt  farbstärkeren IPS Panels im Einsatz, die aber mit höheren Latenzen zu  kämfen haben.

Noch eine Wort zu UHD Displays beim Notebook. Sofern ihr auf dem Notebook spielen wollt und nicht vor habt einen 17 Zöller mit 1080 zu kaufen würde ich (und selbst dann noch) von einem UHD Display absehen. Denn auch diese starken Karten bekommen beim Spielen in nativer Auflösung Probleme und die Pixeldichte (vgl. u.) ist auch auch bei 17 Zoll Full HD noch schwer in Ordnung und bei kleineren Formaten erst recht (eventuelle Powerreserven lassen sich für Downsampling nutzen). Schaut lieber, ob ihr nicht villeicht ein Dispaly mit 120hz Aktualisierungsrate erwischt. Momentan diese (gerade bei den Clevo basierten Notebooks) noch dünn gesäht und (wie leider viele Notebookmonitore mit Backlightbleeding behaftet). Am verlässlichsten liefert MSI Geräte mit 120hz. Alienware soll wohl bald nachziehen. mySN hatt Entsprechendes angekündigt.

_matt/non-glare_
+ kaum störenden Reflexionen (dies ist vor allem bei häufigem Einsatz draussen von Vorteil) 
- (subjektiv) niedrigerer Farbkontrast und Schwarzdarstellung

_spiegelnd/glare_ 
+ Darstellung wirkt brillanter: (zumindest subjektiv) besserer Farbkontrast und Darstellung von Schwarz 
- Reflexionen stören beim Außeneinsatz 

*5.1)* *Pixle-Per-Inch*: Size matters! Das stimmt beim Notebook nur bedingt. Besonders beim Bildschirm. Gerade die günstigen Modelle kommen oft mit einer Auflösung daher, die sich im Zusammenspiel mit der Dispalygröße auf die Schärfe der Darstellung auswirkt. Der Fachbegriff dafür lautet PPI. Je nachdem wie wichtig einem die Schärfe der Darstellung ist, kann es sich lohnen die PPI zu vergleichen. Das kann hier geschehen: PPI Pixeldichte Rechner / Umrechner online. Je größer der PPI Wert desto schärfer das Bild.


*6.)* *Enduro bzw. Optimus Technologie*: In stärkeren Notebooks ist neben dem Standard Grafikchip bzw. dem in der CPU integrierten Grafikkarte oft noch eine dezidierte Grafikkarte verbaut. Sie sorgt dafür, das 3D Anwendungen und Spiele ordentlich beschleunigt werden. Da diese zusätzlichen Recheneinheiten jedoch schon im Desktopmodus extrem viel Strom ziehen verkürzt sich durch sie die Akkulaufzeit drastisch. Abhilfe schaffen AMDs Enduro und nVidias Optimus Technologien, die sich bei Nichtgebrauch automatisch abschalten. Im regulären Desktopbetrieb kommt so nur die integrierte Grafikkarte zum Einsatz, was dem Notebook zusätzliche Mobilität verleiht. Die Schwierigkeiten, die es am Anfang bei der Umschaltung zwischen integrierter und dezidierter GPU gab, sind mittlerweile behoben bzw. lassen sich manuell über die Treibereinstellungen regeln. ACHTUNG! Manche Notebookschmieden (wie zum Beispiel mysn) bieten auf Wunsch Varianten MIT & OHNE diese Stromsparmechanismen an. Achtet also genau auf das Modell, dass ihr aussucht.


*7.)* *Niedrigpreissegment*: Auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Notebook müsst Ihr zum Teil nach wie vor auf / Full HD und / Boostfunktion des Prozessors verzichten (Ausnahmen bestätigen das Gesagte). Generell seid ihr was das Preis Leistungsverhältnis angeht bei Medion ganz gut aufgehoben (da gibt es gegenwärtig ein nettes Multimediabook für unter 500€). Auch Terra, Acer oder Samsung (Serie 3 o. 5) haben für weniger Geld einiges zu bieten (aber das ist arg grob). Achtet vor allem darauf kein Gerät mehr zu kaufen, das nur 4 GB Ram verbaut hat und nicht erweiterbar ist.


*8.) **Allrounder*: In diesem Bereich ist es mit Sicherheit am schwierigsten einen guten Tipp zu geben, weil sich unter Allround jeder etwas anderes vorstellt. Ein - für meine Begriffe - tolles Gesamtpaket stellt nach wie vor das Acer Aspire V15 Nitro dar. Prozessor und Grafikkarte reichen auch für anspruchsvollere Spiele, die Lautstärke und Akkulaufzeit sind im Officebetrieb aber dennoch schwer in Ordnung und schlank und wertig verabeitet ist das Gerät obendrein. Darf es da 1K kosten? Ich finde: Ja! Und auch die Kleinere Schwester des Nitro ist nicht zu verachten. Das Acer Aspire V5 ist das Notebook, das für meine Frau angeschafft habe. Neben den High End Chips GTX 1080 + 1070 sowie dem sehr starken mittelklasse Chip 1060 gibt es noch die 1050ti und die 1050 die die (untere) Mittelklasse abdecken. Im Einsteigersegment tummeln sich die MX 150 sowie die 940MX. Auch Radeon Chips sind gibt es, auch wenn es Generation Vega noch nicht in die NOteboks geschafft hat und aufgrund der TDP in absehbarer Zeit noch keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz sein werden.


*9.)* *Gamingnotebooks*: Starke, gut gekühlte, passend vorkonfigurierte, aber auch eher schwere Gamingnotebooks bekommt ihr bei Asus in der ROG Serie und auch bei MSI und Alienware. Wem es auch in dieser (eher hochpreisigen) Kategorie eher auf das Preisleistungsverhältnis ankommt, des sollte wohl bei Medion nachschauen, deren Notebooks es immer wieder auch in besonders attraktiven PCGH Editionen gibt (denmächst sollte in Zusammenarbeit mit Medion sicher ein feines Notebook mit 1060 am Start sein. Das gegenwärtige Gerät würde ich nicht mehr kaufen). Wer sich selbst ein Gerät zusammenstellen will wird bei One oder mySN fündig (mit letzteren habe ich schon mehrfach äußerst positive Erfahrungen gemacht - erst zuletzt wieder s.u.).


*10.)* *Overclocking/Undervolting*: Sehr gute Infos und Hilfestellungen zum Thema Notebook-Overclocking (GPU&CPU) gibt es im Tech|Inferno Forum unter: Tech|Inferno Forums. Hilfreiche Tools sind: Throttlestop zur Behebung von Leistungsschwankungen in einzelnen Anwendungen, nVidia Inspector zum Auslesen und Übertakten der nVidia Grafikkarten sowie MSI Afterburner zum Auslesen und übertakten von AMD (aber auch nVidia) GPUs. Generell sind mit der Pascal Generation die Möglichkeiten noch besser geworden. Zwar sind die Bios und auch das Powerlimit und die Spannungsregler im Normalfall nicht unlocked, aber immerhin legt einem Nvidia was GPU und RAM Taktanpassung keine künstlichen Beschränkungen mehr an. So kann ich meine 1070 z.B.  mit +180 mhz GPU und + 500 mhz RAM Takt laufen lassen.

besser als reines OC ist was Pascal Karten angeht aber die Kombination aus Undervolting und OC: Dank Carsten Spilles frühzeitgem Bericht über die neuen Afterburner Features mit denen auf Pascal (GTX 10X0) Grafikarten auch Undervolting unterstütz wird, kann - nach eigenen Experimenten - ich diese Optimierungsmöglichkeit geraden Notebookbesitzern nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Da Notebookgrafikkarten stark Power- und Temperaturlimitiert sind, kann man mittels Undervolting hier feine Resulate erzeugen. Der Gedanke ist über Afterburner (über STGR+F im Hauptfenster) die mV/Takt Kurve zu öffnen und zu versuchen, diese Kurve so anzupassen, dass mit möglichst wenig mV ein möglichst hoher Takt erreicht wird. Wie das genau funktioniert ist in der PCGH (01/17) anhand von Desktopgrafikkarten ausführlich erklärt. Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt werde ich das Vorgehen aber auch gerne hier beschreiben. Im Vergleich zum reinen übertakten, dass die Grafikkarte schnell ins Power- und Temperaturlimit laufen läßt, kann man hier kräftig °C bzw. Watt bzw. Lautheit der Lüfter sparen und die Karte trotzdem voll ans Limit bringen.


*11.)* *Andere Foren*: Weitere (von Usern empfohlene Foren): Laptop Forums and Notebook Computer Discussion / Wichtige Fragen beim Notebookkauf (Stand August 2013) - netzwelt.de Forum


*12.)* *Aktuelle Hinweise*: Wer "günstiger" gamen will ist im moment mit der 960m nicht schlecht bedient, oder auch mit einer 970m aus einem Notebook im Abverkauf. Aber Achtung. Diese Notebooks sollten nicht mehr als 1000,- Euro kosten. Denn jetzt sind zahlreiche Notebooks mit 1060 für um die 1500,- am Start. Außerdem wurden auf der CES jüngst (04.01.17) die ersten Modelle mit 1050 und 1050ti vorgestellt, die zum Teil recht günstig sein sollen (ab 800,-€) und dennoch ausreichen Gamingleistung bringen.

Was Gamingnotebooks angeht, hat PCGH seit Neuestem eine Partnerscahft mit mySN. Die speziell konfigurierten Notebooks bieten sehr gute Qualität zum Vorzugspreis und bringen noch einige Extras mit. Der Service von mySN ist sehr schnell und zuverlässig und das ist gerade im Fall eines Falles sehr viel wert. Es ist schon was anderes, ob ich mein Notebook über den Reseller nach sonstwo schicken muss, oder ob der Rechner in Deutschland repariert werden kann. Nämliches gilt freilich auch für andere deutsche Clevo Reseller ("Tuxedo" oder "One").


*13.)* *Gefällt mir*: Wenn Dir die Tipps eines Forenmitglieds weitergeholfen haben, dann ist es eine schöne Gesten, wenn Du Danke sagst, indem Du den entsprechenden Beitrag "mit Gefällt" mir kennzeichnest .


Soweit erst einmal von mir. Postet gerne Ideen, Verbesserungsvorschläge und hilfreiche Info-Seiten. Das alles wird dazu beitragen die Notebooksuche einfacher zu gestalten.

Liebe Grüße

phila

*Ich weiß, dass sich die Verwendung der Bezeichnung "Chiclet" für Tastaturen gewandelt hat. Wenn ich diesen Begriff verwende meine ich nicht die original Kaugummitastatur, sondern jene Notebooktastaturen, die zwischen den Tasten einen festen Zwischenraum aufweisen Also Kaugummitastatur vs. chiclet tastatur - Google-Suche


----------



## ph1driver (25. April 2013)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

 Ich wär ja für Anpinnen.


----------



## winner961 (25. April 2013)

Stimme ich zu Mod Pin IT on


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2013)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Ist bereits erledigt! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## phila_delphia (25. April 2013)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Herzlichen Dank für Euer Votum!!!

Weil eine Mücke noch keinen Sommer macht - vergesst bitte nicht EURE Ideen, Hinweise und Korrekturen/Erfahrung zu posten, damit der Thread möglichst vielfältig und aktuell ist.

Liebe Grüße

Phila

**Update zu den Tastaturen*


----------



## ph1driver (25. April 2013)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

6.) Im Niedrigpreissegment

Lenovo B590 mit i3 2348m
Lenovo N581 mit i3 2328m
Lenovo N586 mit A6-4400m


----------



## phila_delphia (25. April 2013)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Danke!

**Update*


----------



## Alex555 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

ich würde eventuell noch auf die Unterschiede von matten und hellen Displays eingehen, sowie Energiesparmechanismen wie Optimus oder Enduro. Zudem ist diese Seite hier sehr zu empfehlen: http://forum.notebookreview.com/ 
Dort findet man oft seitenlange threads zu einem bestimmten Notebook (wenn man bereits seine Favoriten gefunden hat). 

Mattes Display (auch als "non glare" bezeichnet) 
                      + Keine störenden Reflexionen (dies ist vor allem bei häufigem Einsatz draussen von Vorteil) 
                      - oftmals niedrigerer Farbkontrast und schlechtere Schwarzdarstellung 
Spiegelndes Display ("Glare" - Displays) 
                      + besserer Farbkontrast und bessere Darstellung von Schwarz 
                      - Reflexionen stören beim Außeneinsatz 



Trotzdem ein sehr gelungener Thread


----------



## phila_delphia (28. April 2013)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Lieber Alex555!

Vielen Dank. Der Unterschied zwischen glare und None glare gehört auf jeden Fall hinein. Ich baue den Startpostum, sobald ich dazu komme (morgen?!)

Lieben Dank!

Gruß

phila

**Update: Enduro / Optimus*

**Update: PPI*

**Update: Schneller Überblick*

**Update: Aktuelles*


----------



## Romand40 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Sehr guter Artikel! Gerade beim Einstieg in die Produktrecherche macht es Google den Leuten nicht leicht. Sie finden nur Suchergebnisse von Online Shops und Preisvergleichen. Eigentlich müsste dort dein Artikel stehen... Aber OK, zum Glück finden manche User Foren und stoßen dann auf gute Artikel wie deinem. Aber jetzt zu meinem Input: Ich würde noch folgende Seiten als allgemeine Kaufberatung empfehlen:
Wichtige Fragen beim Notebookkauf (Stand August 2013) - netzwelt.de Forum
Prozessoren von Intel und AMD - Hardware: So finden Sie das optimale Notebook - computerwoche.de
Interaktive Kaufberatung: Notebooks


----------



## phila_delphia (29. März 2014)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Danke an Romand40!

**Update: Überblick*

**Update: Enduro bzw. Optimus Technologie*

**Update: Andere Foren*

**Update: Aktuelles*

 Grüße

 phila


----------



## >aL3X< (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Aus gegebenem Anlass wäre mein Vorschlag, evtl. auf Notebooks für Uni-Bedarf einzugehen. Habe selber das Forum schon durchkämmt, leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. Ich bin gezielt auf der Suche nach mobilen Workstations, finde aber leider nur Tipps für Office- bzw. Gaming Notebooks. Klar der Großteil hier ist auch nicht auf der Suche nach solchen Workstations, aber es schadet ja nie den Notebook Horizont zu erweitern 

Außerdem müsste dann nicht jeder Student ein eigenen Thread eröffnen, wenn es grobe "Empfehlungen" gibt.
Beispielsweise könnte man Kategorien/Einsatzgebiete wie: 

- Office und surfen
- Office und "anspruchloses" gaming  (wer es braucht, z.b. für Leerstunden)
- CAD und 3D Programme (noch keine Workstations! - Unterschied zu Workstations ist die Grafikkarte)
- Mobile Workstations für anspruchsvolles CAD & 3D bearbeitung (Nvidia Quadro oder Amd FirePro)

erstellen. Man könnte pro Kategorie 2 Beispielkonfigurationen vorstellen und ggf. auch noch Empfehlungen für Zusammenstellungen geben. Das würde sicher vielen studierenden helfen, also mir würde es definitiv helfen 
Da das alles mit doch ein bisschen Arbeit verbunden ist, würde ich dir bei der Zusammenstellung gerne helfen.


Gruss aL3X


----------



## skyscraper (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Hi phila,

betreust Du das hier noch? Ich fände einen Fragebogen wie in der Komplette Rechner-Fraktion ganz nett. Also so in etwa:

Budget:
Anwendungsbereich:
Bildschirmgröße:
Glare/Matt:
Bildschirmauflösung:
Akkulaufzeit/Gewicht:
Windows?:
Besonderheiten (Tastaturbeleuchtung etc.):

Darauf könnte man dann hilfesuchende verweisen. Auch die Beispielnotebooks könnten mal aktualisiert werden  Ich würde mich bereit erklären, für die verschiedenen Kategorien welche rauszusuchen.

Lg, sky


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Hi!

Ja, die Beispielnotebooks könnten eine Aktualisierung vertragen  -> Also wenn Du willst hau mal ein paar Vorschläge raus. Ich pflege die dann (bei Gefallen) gerne ein!

Den Fragebogen habe ich (mit Dankendem Hinweis auf Dich) aufgenommen 

Liebe Grüße und danke für Dein Interesse.

phila


----------



## skyscraper (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

Ah, danke, das sieht sehr schön aus und gibt gleich mal ein Like für den Startbeitrag  Über die Beispiele mache ich mir mal Gedanken.

LG, sky


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

**Update: Was ihr wollt*
**Update: Allrounder*
**Update: Gamingnotebooks*
**Update: Aktuelles*

Grüße

 phila


----------



## phila_delphia (9. September 2016)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

**Update: Vergleich einzelner Notebook-Komponenten*
**Update: Display*
**Update: Allrounder*
**Update: Gamingnotebooks
*Update: Overcklocking*
**Update: Aktuelles
*
Grüße

phila


----------



## flotus1 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*



> 7.) Niedrigpreissegment: [...] Achtet vor allem darauf kein Gerät mehr zu kaufen, das nur 4 GB Ram verbaut hat.



Eine vielleicht etwas missverständliche Formulierung, du solltest klar stellen dass das nur gilt wenn der RAM aufgelötet und nicht erweiterbar ist. Andernfalls ist es erst recht im Niedrigpreissegment eine gute Idee die Minimalkonfiguration zu kaufen und Dinge wie den RAM selbst aufzurüsten. Das kommt oft deutlich günstiger.


----------



## phila_delphia (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundsätzliche Hinweise zur Notebooksuche!*

**Update: Display
*Update: Overcklocking/Undervolting
*Update: Aktuelles*

Grüße

phila


----------

